# Fly Eliminators



## doreenmcd (Apr 21, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried those fly eliminators?  I haven't yet but just received my first order of them.


----------



## HappyMamaAcre (Apr 21, 2012)

I've tried a few different ones, but the Rescue brand disposable traps are the only ones that have really worked for me.  And they REALLY work!  I hang one next to the compost pile and it does a great job!

http://www.rescue.com/product/disposable-fly-trap


----------



## nsanywhere (Apr 30, 2012)

I hang a few every year and catch LOTS of flies - the disposal is my least favorite job.

Last year, I read about fly predators in one of the farming magazines. Gave it a try and I'm sold. My first shipment for this year arrives Wednesday. 

They are a smaller fly, sent in a packet as larve. I sprinkle them around (away from the chickens), they hatch out, and eat the eggs of the new big nasty flies. I really noticed a big drop in flies last year. 

You may want to check it out, read reviews, etc. Just another option

https://www.spalding-labs.com/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I too use the fly predators from Spaulding labs in the chicken house.  I have about 40 chickens, and they poop a lot.

I have coop area for baby chicks (none in there when I put the predators in) about 4x5 inside my big chicken house.  

I put some fresh poop in that area, sprinkle a little water on the poop, and sprinkle the fly predators on top, they really work in the chicken house.

I haven't used them in the goat barn, it's pretty big, and I've gotten one of those auto sprayers that you put a can of fly spray in, made special for dairy areas, and it works pretty good.

In the spring here, it's fly season, and it's really hard to keep the flies down.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## cindyg (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried to get some of the Rescue Fly traps and wouldn't you know it, Home Depot in Canada doesn't have them and Home Depot online doesn't offer them.  Where do you get the Fly Predator things?


----------



## doreenmcd (May 11, 2012)

I ordered them from www.arbico-organics.com  I sure hope they work, I dislike the traps, they smell so bad.  According to the Arbico literature/catalog Churchill Downs thinks they are wonderful and have been using them since 1983.  I have horses, goats, chickens and a llama and usually, lots of flies.


----------



## Kotori (May 25, 2012)

I know of a fly that doesn't bite, doesn't spread disease and the scent of it repels other flies. They can be used in composting bins and the larvae fed to chickens, or you can just attract them to your area by using the techniques here: http://blacksoldierflyblog.com/

I think it explains there, but the scent the larvae give off dissuade other flies from laying their eggs. The larvae themselves are often used for reptile food, and have a 2:1 calcium to phosphorus level (perfect for reptiles, might lessen amount of calcium supplements)

The only bad things is they can't be used up north, though you can buy some of the larvae, provide an outside home for them during the warmer months, then harvest the larvae to rear indoors over a heat pad with some success.

You don't have to buy a 'bio pod', I believe they provide instructions to make your own. if not, there are many videos on youtube.


----------



## kfacres (May 25, 2012)

so what's the downfall of these introduced flys you people are using?  What happens when they take over a population...

you know, nearly every invasive and exotic plant and animal-- was introduced for some certain reason---  and nobody knew that they would take over and be a nuisance.


----------



## Kotori (May 26, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> so what's the downfall of these introduced flys you people are using?  What happens when they take over a population...
> 
> you know, nearly every invasive and exotic plant and animal-- was introduced for some certain reason---  and nobody knew that they would take over and be a nuisance.


But that is the thing- they aren't invasive. they are a native species over most of the us. Only in northern states would you have to introduce it, and they would die of cold.They will die if placed in a fridge, and that is what, 45 degrees fahrenheit? Of course, You could just keep them in a closed system for their composting abilities.

And I wonder what you mean by 'you people' because I do not use them. Considered and dropped the idea because I am too far north, and rearing them indoors is simply not feasible for me. I suggested the idea of indoor rearing because someone else might evaluate pros and cons and find that favorable.


----------



## kfacres (May 27, 2012)

Kotori said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you people refers to everyone on this thread using- thinking of using- or promoting the useage of these fly killers.


----------



## secuono (May 27, 2012)

A quick Google search and I found many websites, some even State/agricultural that say they are supposed to be here. They rarely show up in the numbers needed and areas needed to stop all pest flies. That's why people harvest and sell them. 
These parasitoids are natural and are native to Northern America. 


Some companies only use one species, Spalding uses 3 different species, thus they tend to be better at fly control.


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

We also use fly predators that we order from Arbico organics. They will not eliminate every single fly but I swear by these fly predators.  Our barn is relatively close to our house and the flies are horrendous if we don't have them!  Definitely worth it and easy to use.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 29, 2012)

My sole advice-

DONT USE THE STICKY TRAPS (shudders) you will only get your hair stuck in them... thats the only good they do (other then get flies, of course) LOL!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 29, 2012)

Yes, I've gotten my hair stuck on one when I was a kid... not a good memory


----------

